# Zombie Barbie Cocktail Display



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

This is great, Whispers. Love it!


----------



## nicole555 (May 19, 2013)

i love it, such a awesome idea


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

really love this have been working on some barbies myself. put them away 2 years ago. might just have to pull them out and finish them. But how you put this all together is just bootifull.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I love it, I love it, I love it! So much fun!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! That is awesome! I love the impact!


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

WOW!! I love it


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love them!!!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

These are just really cool!


----------

